# Dieting and getting ready for Competition



## K1 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Posted by Big A*:

Competition dieting is rather an individual matter as far as success goes. Generally, if one is in a calorie deficit, while maintaing a very high protein content and taking anabolics, that person will lose minimal muscle if any at all while losing a great deal of bodyfat.
Add to that combo fat burning aids, and one can achieve stage shape very quickly.

Below is a standard formula that I used succesfully on many people. It is designed to make one in competition shape in extreme time. The biggest change so far has been one person that went from 21% to 4% bodyfat in the 9 weeks of the preparation.


DIET - Weeks 9 & 8

06.00 am training

08.00 12 egg whites, 1 apple, protein shake

10.00 100g rice, 1 apple, protein shake

12.00 red meat, salad (tomato, lettuce, cucumber), protein shake with 10g flax seed oil

14.00 100g bread, 1 apple, protein shake

16.00 tuna or chicken or fish, protein shake

18.00 100g maltodextrin, 1 apple

18.30 pm training

20.30 chicken or turkey or fish, salad, protein shake

21.30 run (20 - 30) minutes


This diet is to be followed Monday to Saturday. On Sunday, as many carbs as desired are allowed.
Training is performed Mon to Sat with Sun off. Running is performed every night.

This diet is the diet for the weeks 9 and 8, competition being at end of week 1. The times on the diet are
as an example and they should be modified to suit ones needs.
However, DO NOT miss meals and DO NOT swap them
around!!!
The aim here is to only have the amount of carbs
outlined on the diet. Fat is absolutelly minimal.
protein is at maximum. On this diet, you should never
feel hungry. If you do, eat more protein.

After 2 weeks of this diet, you will drop the
maltodextrin carb meal. Two weeks later, you will drop
the bread carb meal. Two weeks after that, you will
drop the rice meal. That will leave you 2 weeks on
virtually no carbs. Don't worry, by then, the body is
used to using fat for energy, so you won't have any
problems. The hardest days will be the first week of
your diet, until you will get used to using fat for
energy.

When you drop a carb meal, replace it with a protein
meal.

On the weekends, you can have as many carbs as you
wish, but they have to be CLEAN carbs, so no
McDonalds!

The last week, will be a full on carb week while you adjust your water levels. I will detail that in another article.

TRAINING

MONDAY

AM TRAINING Biceps, Triceps

* Bicep curl B.B. - 2 x superset 10/15
* Preacher curl (mach.) - 2 x superset 10/15

* Rope pushdowns - 2 x superset 10/15
* Dips b/w benches - 2 x superset 10/15


PM TRAINING Chest

* Incline press - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
* Flat flyes - 8, 6, 6 (1min rest)
* Cable crossovers - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)




TUESDAY

AM TRAINING Back

* Lat pulldowns - 2 x superset 8/12
* Bent-over rows - 2 x superset 8/12
* Shrugs - 2 x superset 8/12


PM TRAINING Shoulders

* Millitary press - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
* D.B. Press - 8, 6, 6 (1min rest)
* Rear delt machine - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)


WEDNESDAY

AM TRAINING Hams, Calves

* Lying leg curl - 2 supersets - 10/15
* Stiff legged deadlift - 2 supersets - 10/15

* Standing calf raise - 2 supersets - 8/10


PM TRAINING Quads

* Squats - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
* Leg press - 8, 6, 6 (1min rest)
* Leg extension - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)


THURSDAY

AM TRAINING Chest

* Incline press - 2 supersets - 8/10
* Flat flyes - 2 supersets - 8/10


PM TRAINING Biceps, Triceps

* D.B. curl - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
* Concentration curl - 8, 6, 6 (1min rest)
* Preacher curl (mach.) - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)

* Rope pushdown - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
* Lying extension - 8 ,6 ,6 (1min rest)
* Dips b/w benches - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)


FRIDAY

AM TRAINING Shoulders

* Front raises - 2 supersets - 8/10
* Lateral raises - 2 supersets - 8/10
* Rear raises - 2 supersets - 8/10

PM TRAINING Back
* Lat pull downs - 10, 8, 6, 10 (2 min rest)
* Bent-over rows - 8, 6, 6 (1 min rest)
* Shrugs - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)


SATURDAY

AM TRAINING Quads

* Squats - 2 x superset 10/12
* Leg press - 2 x superset 10/15
* Leg extension - 2 x superset 10/15


PM TRAINING Hamstrings, Calves

* Lying leg curl - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
* Stiff leg deadlift - 8, 6, 6 (1min rest)
* Seated leg curl - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)

*Standing calf raises - 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
*Leg press calf raises - 8, 6, 6 (1min rest)



Abs are performed every workout. All days begin at 06.00 am.


This is the training set-up:

Bis, Tris Back Hams, Calves Chest Shoulders Quads Rest
Mon Tue Wed Thu Fri Sat Sun
Chest Shoulders Quads Bis, Tris Back Hams, Calves Rest

This is a very intense program. It's designed to give
maximum fat loss in minimal time with no muscle loss.
It is VERY time consuming, but it's guaranteed to work
and it's only for 9 weeks.


GEAR

Use normal bulking gear until 4 weeks out (test, a-50, d-bol, deca, etc).
4 weeks out switch the test to test propionate or suspension. Drop the Deca/EQ, etc. Add primobolan, tren, winny, etc.
One week out, only use tren, masteron, suspension, primo tabs, winny.

Use GH throughout - as much as you can afford. No
insulin.

Use Arimidex or Nolvadex every day as desired. To keep
your testes at a normal size, either use HCG every 4th
week (2,000IU on Mon, Wed, Fri) or 50mg EOD of Clomid
throughout the whole thing. Don't use these for the last 4 weeks before the show though.

Cutting compounds: Use a good ECA product like SyntheBURN twice a day, every day. Use Clenbuterol at 80mcg/day for the first week.
Increase it to 160mcg/d for the second week. The third week you
add 25mcg/d T3. You add another 25mcg/d every week
following that, until you reach 150mcg/d. You stay on
that until the end of the diet. You stay on
Clenbuterol thoughout as well. Yes, you will be
racing! But you will not loose any muscle, so do
not worry about that (as long as you take your protein
in).

Last week do your diuretics program. That will be outlined in another article. One hour before stage time use Synthelator. It's use is outlined on the board. Use the Search engine.


This program will get you in competition shape pronto while keeping all your size on. If you appear to be losing muscle, eat more protein!


----------



## K1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Words of Wisdom by the man himself!


----------

